# On the right track?



## Will H (Dec 24, 2009)

1st post here other than intro. 

I have a bad habit of going overboard on new hobbies and spending too much money getting in and losing interest. Trying to take it easy getting into the HT toys. 

12x24x8 room (living room/dining room that never gets used). The dining room furniture has to stay (for now) so I'm limited to about 12x14 or so.

What I have: Panasonic L42U12 42" LCD and X-Box 360. Bought this TV just for the 360 and will probably have to get something bigger later. Works great on the 360 though. We have a 50" Samsung Plasma in the "great room" but that's where the wife watches TV and she said "you're not messing with this one, it's mine".

Picked up a Panasonic DMP-BD60P-K Blu-ray player at Best Buy for $120. just before Christmas (still unopened).

Based on what I've read here, Onkyo was the way to go for AV receiver. Ordered a TX-NR807 from the Shack Store for $760 inc. shipping. I know I probably should have sprung for the 876 or 90x that gets all the good reviews, but like I said, I'm TRYING to take it easy. I think (hope) this one will be good to start with.

Also based on reviews here I ordered the 5.1 system from SVS with the 10" subwoofer and 2 sets of speaker stands. Almost ordered the 12 but I'm old(er) and don't really crank it up like I used to (can't believe I said I'm old).

The receiver and speakers will show up next Monday, just after the long holiday weekend. :hissyfit:

I know I need cables / speaker wire. Bought a bunch of extra HDMI cables from Tartan Cable awhile back. They were so cheap I ordered more than I needed at the time to have spares.

Am I on the right track for a decent HT system? Need anything else?

Thanks for your input.

Will


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Will, you have put together an excellent system that is going to give you years of joy. The SVS Subwoofer you ordered is truly outstanding and will take a great deal of stress off of the TX-NR807's amplifier section. The 10" version will give you plenty of quality bass.

While the 876 is a fantastic AVR, you do get Internet Radio and firmware updates via ethernet with the 807. These are excellent things to have and are lacking in the 876.

Once all of your gear gets here, we will be here to help you optimize your system and get the most out of your excellent components.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I also agree Will, your choices are spot on and will give you very good quality sound. The 807 is a very capable receiver and is not going to let you down. I own the Panasonic BD60 and it is a fantastic BluRay player, the image quality is very high end with its processing being superior to most players out there.
Enjoy your system:T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like you're on the right track to me. :T


----------



## Will H (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input. 

Looks like the receiver will be here tomorrow. Ordered on the 26th, delivered on the 30th. Not bad at all. At least I'll have it for the weekend to study the manual and plan wire routing. No speakers till Monday.

Thanks again.

Will


----------

